# Wish me luck



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 17, 2006)

Keep you fingers crossed for me gang, the New Hampshire board is going to review my reciprocity application at their meeting tomorrow. I should be able to see if I'm approved on Monday. :bow: :mail:


----------



## petermcc (Aug 17, 2006)

:beerchug You should not have any problems since your office is a stones throw away from New Hampster :thumbsup:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 21, 2006)

Well, I'm all set in New Hampshire now. :???:

Sadly, getting a license in a second jurisdiction doesn't get me double the raise or double the congratulatory gift as the first.

But, my orly smiley is back. So that's good enough for me.


----------



## cement (Aug 21, 2006)

Congrats!! :google:

are you the first "double"? +1


----------



## EdinNO (Aug 21, 2006)

VT goes both ways?

Just kidding!

Congrats dude! You didn't have to go through the whole grueling application process gain? No references, etc...? That's awesome if so. I guess you just had to fork over the duckies essentially.

ed


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 22, 2006)

> VT goes both ways?


Yeah, I can screw stuff up on both sides of the Connecticut River now!

I had to go through the whole application process again: application forms, list of experience, references, verification of college, EIT, and PE, and this ethics quiz they may you submit with your application.

And of course the fee. Their fee is double for reciprocity than it is to apply for the exam. I guess they figure with that mondo PE raise you get the first time :whatever: , you can afford an extra hundred bucks to apply.



> are you the first "double"?


I think so. I'm glad I saved the coupon I got when I ordered my VT stamp. I get 10% off my next order! And I know what that's gonna be. 

PS - I want a stamp that says orly


----------



## petermcc (Aug 22, 2006)

"piss" orly .....I just love these little things......anyway..congrats


----------



## VTskier (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats, VTEnviro. Now I can look for unregulated waste runoff from your projects on both sides of the CT river as I kayak!!  :jk:


----------

